# We built an app to automatically dial-in your coffee



## lucasclerisse (9 mo ago)

We started Autobrew some months ago and finally proved the feasibility with our proof-of-concept. Autobrew began with a simple idea - facilitating the consumption of quality coffee.

☕ Every time you prepare a coffee, just open the app, search for your coffee and follow our AI-generated recipes (you can also use your own recipe and simply record history). Our coffee database is still growing as I speak and is mainly filled by robots and local roasters.

📝 Using data and feedback from your brews, we try to understand and create your "tasting profile", which is then used to recommend and create tailor-made recipes that will always meet your standards.

🛍 Lastly, your tasting profile is used to recommend coffee around you and promotes local roasters.

Autobrew is completely free, with no ads, we make money by promoting roasters and taking small fees on their sales. You enjoy perfectly brewed coffee, roasters get visibility, and everyone's happy.

We are waiting for feedback and inputs to integrate those into our first beta release (Q3 2022), feel free to register on our website and *refer your friends to get free benefits*!


----------

